
Simplest OAuth Introduction: The Outcome of Years of Dedication to OAuth - nethsix
https://blog.oauth.io/simplest-oauth-introduction-outcome-of-dedication-to-oauth/
======
nethsix
This is my earnest effort to write an intro to OAuth that is aimed at being
useful to CEOs, engineering VPs, sales, etc. Any feedback is very much
appreciated!

